# UK Charity shops not allowed to sell pre loved knitting needles??



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

I decided I needed some double ended knitting needles so I could knit a hat "in the round", and that I would try to find an inexpensive set at one of the local charity shops.
Imagine my surprise to be told in several charity shops that they are no longer allowed to sell knitting needles as they might be used as weapons. :roll: 
One of the larger shops do have some new ones reduced to a sale price, and I did find one shop that kept second hand sets under the counter in a furtive manner. 
Presumably I passed some sort of test as I was allowed to search through and make a selection, but if I had been a high fashion teenaged textiles student I wonder if I would have been as lucky! 
So now I am asking myself, do knitting shops still sell knitting needles? Are they less dangerous, or is it less likely that potential murderers purchase from knitting shops.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have asked in many charity shops for needles and they always say they have none. Now I know why, but it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

Down herein the west country we have such problems, they are available by the bucket load. Added to which we have loads at our knit and natter group. Mind it is said that we are years and years behind the rest of the UK!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

It depends on the shop and if they want to be bothered or not. Truly. 
There are two charity shops on the same stretch. One told me the story of not being allowed. The other one got out a huge box of needles and let me have a rummage. I was also able to explain to her that the piece of plastic with holes and numbers, was a needle gauge and sellable.

Keep asking, some of the charity shops can be bothered!


----------



## Emeralds (Oct 2, 2011)

Unfortunately I had exactly the same experience when looking in a Charity Shop. I too was told they were not allowed to sell them in case I used them as a weapon. I was also asked to show a form of ID when purchasing a new pair from a local shop. In the end I purchased a complete set on line without any questions.

Pat


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gardening pat said:


> Down herein the west country we have such problems, they are available by the bucket load. Added to which we have loads at our knit and natter group. Mind it is said that we are years and years behind the rest of the UK!


That is where I live, you must be in a different part to me.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Our Air Ambulance charity shop have them, but have to keep them at the back of the shop, they charge £1 a pair which is far cheaper than yarn shops prices, so it is worth asking in various charity shops.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gee, I've never heard of that. Any of the local charity shops around here always have lots and lots of needles in their craft section. 
You can always find screw drivers, hammers etc. in another section of their shops. Can't they be used for weapons too.
How ridiculous!!!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Have no trouble here in Wales, manage to get some good bamboo needles


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

and would you believe schools are refusing help to teach knitting because of knitting needles classed as danger weapons


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

In the thrift store where I volunteer we have trouble selling straight needles so I usually give them away. I donated a whole bunch to a teacher who was going to teach her 5th grade class how to knit. We rarely get double pointed or circular needles donated.

Each thrift store sets their own rules for donations. For example, we don't take televisions because most people donate their big clunky ones that no one wants anymore. If they donate a computer, it has an older operating system on it. We don't take mattresses because of the possibility of bed bugs. So as PP mentioned, always ask.


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

As you can week live in Salt ash, it is the same in Plymouth.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gardening pat said:


> As you can week live in Salt ash, it is the same in Plymouth.


I live in Plymouth! Never been able to get them!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh, my stars, the world has truly gone mad! Are we going to have to prove we can knit so that we can get our needles "on prescription" in the future??

(Our op shops are full of straights and DPNs.)


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Health and Safety gone mad, whatever next?.Absolutely absurd.

Jenny x


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Health and Safety gone mad, whatever next?. Absolutely absurd.

Jenny x


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry,I was so stunned I have sent it twice. Ha Ha

Jenny x


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

Frances14 said:


> Sorry,I was so stunned I have sent it twice. Ha Ha
> 
> Jenny x


 :-D


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Many charity shops don't carry sewing or knitting equipment anymore, either needles, scissors, yarn or patterns but when I've asked I've been told it's because they aren't being donated except in rare circumstances. Everyone is putting them on ebay nowadays. I do have one charity shop near me that has two large tins full of knitting needles that they sell at 50p a pair or set of 4. Which reminds me.....I need a few 'new' sets. :lol:


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Again no problem here in South Wales and often find them on display for purchase at around £1 a pair which is very reasonable.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

jemima said:


> and would you believe schools are refusing help to teach knitting because of knitting needles classed as danger weapons


I can believe that schools are refusing to teach knitting, As an ex teacher I can only ask, "When are they expected to find the time in an already overburdened curriculum". 
I can also believe that some of them may be using that as an excuse to put off importunate parents who believe their little darlings are the sole responsibility of the teachers. Though mostly an onerous burden, health and safety DOES have it's uses. :lol:

But considering primary schools have hammers, saws, nails, lekkie equipment, scissors, craft knives and lino cutting tools as part of their science and art equipment, I doubt they could seriously consider knitting needles more dangerous. I've had one or two pupils who could put a VERY fine point on a lead pencil by the time they were 7.

And just in case you are wondering, I loved my job and my pupils, especially the troublesome ones. Headteachers and some of the parents were another matter entirely. :wink: :lol:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

This makes me wonder whether something happened, as in somebody purchased knitting needles from a charity shop and used them as a weapon? Otherwise I can't imagine why anyone would suddenly feel threatened by them.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank heaven I live in the U.S. where I can still buy and use knitting needles, crochet hooks and semi-automatic weapons, if I choose to do so.


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

I'm sure that Dame Hannah at Transit Way has them.
You do realize that from now on I will be looking for knitting needles all the time!
You could all ways join our knit and natter group at the library in Salt ash. We meet on a Tuesday 1-3, but it has become so popular that we are starting a waiting list to join, it got silly, we had to walk to the table to reach our cups of tea, we had all the tables in use, and we found that the library ran out of chairs! And they say crafts are in decline!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I go into several charity shops and the two I go to one can sell needles and there are at the back of the shop but the other one cannot sell them. In Springwood NSW the charity shop is not allowed to sell needles so I think it is up to the charity shop.


----------



## janeydee (Sep 12, 2014)

I was in a charity shop in Dartford last week and there was a big tub of knitting needles on the counter, guess they haven't heard the ruling!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cah said:


> This makes me wonder whether something happened, as in somebody purchased knitting needles from a charity shop and used them as a weapon? Otherwise I can't imagine why anyone would suddenly feel threatened by them.


Think unruly and uncontrolled children who are allowed to run riot in the shop and the mother or grandmother or parents do nothing to try and stop them and make them behave. You now have the situation where one of the brats picks up a large knitting needle and attacks and stabs another child. Who does the mother blame? The child for misbehaving, herself for not teaching the child how to behave? No, she blames the shop selling the knitting needles for selling items that her children choose to use as a weapon. So many mothers just let the children run riot in the shops.

I was in a government office some time ago and they had toys and books for the children to use. One small boy, aged about 5, was sitting there with a pair of scissors cutting up the children's story books, the mother was watching and not batting an eye. When the person I was there to see came out I asked if it was wise to put a pair of scissors in the children's toys and whether it was wise to allow the children to cut up the story books. Her reply was "No, we did not put the scissors in the toy box but I will get someone else to speak to the mother, I do not want the mother to think badly of me if I ask her that question or take the scissors away from the child". She then went and found someone else to do this. It seems that the child had gone behind the receptionist's desk, opened the drawers and helped himself to whatever he wanted, including the scissors. The mother knew he had done this and had not stopped him, but what was worse was the reaction of the 'Senior Personnel' lady I was there to see, she neatly sidestepped the responsibility, passed the buck to a junior staff member.

So, saying that the shop does not sell used knitting needles could be a true statement - the needles may be used as weapons by uncontrolled brats whose mothers cannot be bothered teaching their children how to behave.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

No problems here.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I see them for sale in our charity shops. They are usually displayed in a vase. No problem buying them.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I live in the Stafford area. Most charity shops here stock them but you have to ask for them to be brought out.I do go to one which have them in a container on a high shelf.Presumably to stop children picking them up and playing swords while Mum is looking elsewhere !


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

but you see that is the problem now..you can't even swat your little brats on the behind in public or they call in the law and you may even lose them...to a far worse place..


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well i live in Devon i do not think we are much behind the rest of the country ,most charity shops around here who sell patterns & wool keep the knitting needles under the counter since the law came out a few years ago


gardening pat said:


> Down herein the west country we have such problems, they are available by the bucket load. Added to which we have loads at our knit and natter group. Mind it is said that we are years and years behind the rest of the UK!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Here in the US some thrift stores keep the needles behind the counter. If I don't see any I ask the cashier about their policy on 'weapons'.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This makes no sense. Anything can be a weapon is it is used as such.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Gee! And I thought the safety folks had gone crazy on this side of the Atlantic. I don't often see knitting needles in the thrift shops here, but I've bought several sets at yard sales, estate sales, etc. We regularly get donations to our prayer shawl group.


----------



## seacat (Oct 30, 2012)

That's plain silly! Some airlines allow you to carry knitting needles aboard!
Have you tried Freecycle? You might find some in your area


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> "...I've had one or two pupils who could put a VERY fine point on a lead pencil by the time they were 7."
> 
> This brings back a memory for me, lol! I was in kindergarten, and a 1st grade girl stabbed me in the palm (deliberately) with a
> fine point lead pencil. I had a dark mark in my palm for several years. My parents reported it to the teacher and the headmaster, but other than looking at my palm, nothing was done about it.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

maybe it will be required to have a background check and be licensed to possess knitting needles, lol!

I can see the headlines: " A 93 years old woman arrested for illegal possession of knitting needles faces a sentence of ten years."


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

I went into two charity shops in Swindon at the weekend, looking for a pair of 9mm needles. Both shops had them hidden under the counter. Unfortunately neither had 9mm needles. I finished up buying them from a knitting shop and paying £3.60 for them.


----------



## sheildhall (Aug 24, 2012)

I am in total agreement, Health and Safety has gone mad, I am H&S rep for the department where I work in a hospital, I worl in pathology and some of the things we have to deal with are health and safety gone mad, as for not teachining knitting in school it is ridiculous, years ago I used to go in and help in the schools and teach cross stictching, is this going to stop too as needles could injure someone if used inappropriately. What about cooking in schools, knives are very dangerous. Evrything is dangerous in our world, but it is how it is used and risks associated are risk assessed that make the world a safer place, please bring back knitting and crocheting and let our children live the lives that we live/d without all these stupid rules.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Wonder if it has anything to do with the thread we ran last week about murder mysteries written by, for and about knitters, in which the weapon was often a needle. Does this ban apply to straights only, or are circulars similarly banned. And yet, guns are readily available....well, perhaps not in charity shops.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

BTW, has anyone read "A Leg of Lamb" by Raoul Dahl, in which a woman uses a frozen leg of lamb to hammer her husband, and then cooks and serves the weapon to the investigators? Hitchcock made a tv show of it. So now, perhaps they will ban lamb legs.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

I've bought them in Droitwich they are not on display but they are available


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

gardening pat said:


> Down herein the west country we have such problems, they are available by the bucket load. Added to which we have loads at our knit and natter group. Mind it is said that we are years and years behind the rest of the UK!


Yes the same in Cumbria.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> BTW, has anyone read "A Leg of Lamb" by Raoul Dahl, in which a woman uses a frozen leg of lamb to hammer her husband, and then cooks and serves the weapon to the investigators? Hitchcock made a tv show of it. So now, perhaps they will ban lamb legs.


cydneyjo, I love that book. They did make it into a film. The murder weapon was never found of course, but was enjoyed by all. Nowadays with forensics, it would be clear what the weapon was, where it was bought and from which type of sheep, whose farm it was reared from, and where in the freezer it was kept, then how long it took to cook and at what temperature in which part of the oven. LOL. .


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Dear God, what is this pathetic world coming too? Are we allowed scissors or needles? Are we allowed to think for ourselves? Oh dear oh dear.......


mowsehowse said:


> I decided I needed some double ended knitting needles so I could knit a hat "in the round", and that I would try to find an inexpensive set at one of the local charity shops.
> Imagine my surprise to be told in several charity shops that they are no longer allowed to sell knitting needles as they might be used as weapons. :roll:
> One of the larger shops do have some new ones reduced to a sale price, and I did find one shop that kept second hand sets under the counter in a furtive manner.
> Presumably I passed some sort of test as I was allowed to search through and make a selection, but if I had been a high fashion teenaged textiles student I wonder if I would have been as lucky!
> So now I am asking myself, do knitting shops still sell knitting needles? Are they less dangerous, or is it less likely that potential murderers purchase from knitting shops.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I have never been able to find knitting needles in any of our charity shops.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe next they will take away pens and pencils because they could be dangerous! I do not know of any stories where someone went ballistic and killed lots of people in a few minute rage with a knitting needle! Now, if we were talking about assault weapons!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe you should ask the muslims where they get their machetes --they have no problem getting dangerous items.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

My husband is a volunteer in one of our local charity shops. They are not allowed to sell knitting needles (nothing to do with the charity, it is good old health and safety again). 
The shop he works in gets round it by keeping a box of donated needles in their store room. If anyone asks about them they allow the person to go through, choose what they require and then ask them to put a donation in their collecting tin on the counter. Technically, that way they aren't 'selling' them.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

odd... the knitting shops that have them new and in a package dont have that restriction...


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

HUH ??? Doesn't make sense to me. What about tools, utensils so many other things that can be used for weapons? ridiculous. Was someone pulling your leg?


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> HUH ??? Doesn't make sense to me. What about tools, utensils so many other things that can be used for weapons? ridiculous. Was someone pulling your leg?


When you think about it, any thing can be used as a weapon!


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes you can still get needles at Hobbycraft and my local LYS, though the local no longer has them on open display,they are behind the counter. I did ask why the change and was told that it was too easy for knitting needles to be weaponised so they are kept behind the counter to deter shoplifters. I imagine someone some where sued a shop for damages after a shoplifter injured them with a stolen needle. The big shops can take the damage and have better security, the little ones can't hence the higher security of behind the counter. The charities aren't willing to take any chances although several near me sell pre-used yarn and odd balls of new.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

My local charity shops don't display knives and forks any more either and I don't remember them ever stocking tools.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Must be a recent change as I've purchased knitting needles from charity shops not too long ago.

What is the difference in this larger charity shop selling new needles reduced in price and those shops not selling used knitting needles as they may be used as a weapon? Can't see the logic in that.

Sounds like a PC brigade rule.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

If knitting needles are considered a dangerous weapon wouldn't that also apply to pencils? Sometime no common sense is used at all when rules are made.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

WelshWooly said:


> My local charity shops don't display knives and forks any more either and I don't remember them ever stocking tools.


Good Will, has everything !


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Here in the USA Michaels, Joannes ,Hobby Lobby and Wal Mart all sell knitting needles, however I have never seen any at the Thrift or Charity shops.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

What about scissors and knives they are sold all the time in Stores?


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

MInd you, I know nothing about the individual situations behind this. However, since some shops do and some don't, might it have something to do with their liability insurance policies and how they read?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

We have lots in our local charity shops...


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

I don't know whether that's the case in the US since I don't have access to many thrift shops. I'll have to check. It is truly mad.


Hilary4 said:


> Oh, my stars, the world has truly gone mad! Are we going to have to prove we can knit so that we can get our needles "on prescription" in the future??
> 
> (Our op shops are full of straights and DPNs.)


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Reminds me of the old joke (years ago when we first became involved in Afghanistan, Iraq, etc.) - an elderly woman was refused entry on the plane - she said to her friend, "When the man asked me what these (knitting needles) were for, all I said is, 'I'm going to knit an afghan!' and he threw me off!"


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Clancy P said:


> Thank heaven I live in the U.S. where I can still buy and use knitting needles, crochet hooks and semi-automatic weapons, if I choose to do so.


  :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> I have never been able to find knitting needles in any of our charity shops.


Nip over to Guernsey, they're on display in at least three here, and behind the counter in another one


----------



## SuzyinTX (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm happy to say here in Lewisville, Texas there is as class at a middle school where kids are being taught to knit and make things for charity. I haven't ever been told by any shop that they can't sell them as they could be used as weapons. That seems a ridiculous notion. Anything can be used as a weapon if a person is trained in its use. Good grief!


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

Not the case here in Pennsylvania, USA. I'm going to be teaching knitting as an elective starting in January at the high school where my grandson goes.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

gardening pat said:


> Down herein the west country we have such problems, they are available by the bucket load. Added to which we have loads at our knit and natter group. Mind it is said that we are years and years behind the rest of the UK!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Hmmm, when we were in England (Sussex to Cornwall) and Wales in July and August, almost every thrift shop we stopped in had knitting needles. Unfortunately, they were all long, straight ones (perfect weapons size and shape) and I wanted circulars or DP. No one said they "couldn't" sell them.


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

Hi Martina,
St Luke's sell knitting needles as does Woodside, but you may have to ask for them. I checked with the shops in Saltash this afternoon.
Happy knitting.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Socks could be a weapon. If you could hold a person still long enough to shove the things down there gullet. There is always some nut head in a position of power who comes up with these things.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That is the dumbest rule ever! Why charity shops? You can go to any 99 cent store and buy a knife, but you can't go to a charity shop and buy knitting needles. We have truly lost our common sense!


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

This happened to me some time ago, but since then they are stocking the needles again. I believe there has been a re-think, as anyone is able to buy new ones in easily opened packets, in shops selling new products. From, Susan,Hertfordshire, U.K.


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

I regularly visit my local charity shops for both needles and crochet hooks as I have a knitting group. Most shops keep them in their backroom so you do have to ask. Some charge others have asked for a "donation". 

Have also heard the same "story" ...you wonder if the world has just gone daft. I have never heard anyone running amok with needles, hooks or DPN's!! It's health and safety overkill IMO

Wool shops don't have the same restrictions so what's the difference??


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

I quite agree, someone is thinking up these crazy ideas, I expect to justify their salary, Health and Safety is very important, but some rules are so silly you have to laugh. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

jemima said:


> and would you believe schools are refusing help to teach knitting because of knitting needles classed as danger weapons


Yes, I believe it when here in the states a kid can be suspended from school and/or sent to psychological counseling for DRAWING A PICTURE of a gun or knife.


----------



## adel (Jul 14, 2011)

I live in south London and work as a volunteer in Trinity hospice charity shop, have just got back from my shift, where I was putting out second hand donated knitting needles out for sale


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

mowsehowse said:


> I decided I needed some double ended knitting needles so I could knit a hat "in the round", and that I would try to find an inexpensive set at one of the local charity shops.
> Imagine my surprise to be told in several charity shops that they are no longer allowed to sell knitting needles as they might be used as weapons. :roll:
> One of the larger shops do have some new ones reduced to a sale price, and I did find one shop that kept second hand sets under the counter in a furtive manner.
> Presumably I passed some sort of test as I was allowed to search through and make a selection, but if I had been a high fashion teenaged textiles student I wonder if I would have been as lucky!
> So now I am asking myself, do knitting shops still sell knitting needles? Are they less dangerous, or is it less likely that potential murderers purchase from knitting shops.


If that is the thinking, mechanical pencils, screw drivers, ice picks, hammers, etc. shouldn't be sold either. They all can be used as weapons!


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> Gee, I've never heard of that. Any of the local charity shops around here always have lots and lots of needles in their craft section.
> You can always find screw drivers, hammers etc. in another section of their shops. Can't they be used for weapons too.
> How ridiculous!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

This is paranoia!


----------



## Alene (Jan 26, 2011)

I remember when the rumor was going around that President Obma was going to take guns away from people and they started buying and hoarding guns; do we need to do that with our knitting needles? lol


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Emeralds said:


> Unfortunately I had exactly the same experience when looking in a Charity Shop. I too was told they were not allowed to sell them in case I used them as a weapon. I was also asked to show a form of ID when purchasing a new pair from a local shop. In the end I purchased a complete set on line without any questions.
> 
> Pat


I suppose, then, that hammers, wrenches, drills, screwdrivers, etc., will also soon be outlawed as they could be, and have been, used as weapons. How bizarre is that thinking???


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

What about cutlery? Knives, forks, and spoons could be used to harm, if one were dysfunctionally inclined. And scissors!
Some years ago a friend of mine was on staff at a half way house for the mentally ill considered well enough to be out in the community with supervision. 
The clients were taken on a field trip to a K Mart store. One of her charges took a packet of scissors off the rack, removed the packaging and proceeded to stab a little girl who was there with her mother! The child was harmed, but not fatally, thanks be.
K Mart (and everyone else) still sells scissors, I'm sure. (haven't been to a K Mart in years, but not because of that incident.)


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Alene said:


> I remember when the rumor was going around that President Obma was going to take guns away from people and they started buying and hoarding guns; do we need to do that with our knitting needles? lol


That rumor was started by the NRA. The upshot is that there is now a nationwide shortage of ammunition since it has been hoarded as well. DH has had .22 gauge target shooting ammo on back-order for over a year now; also, deer hunters here in Michigan are having an extremely difficult time finding ammo.

I've already started hoarding knitting needles :~D!


----------



## Olga-Marie (Apr 23, 2013)

Fortunately, in France, charity shops are still allowed to sell knitting needles , but it is not always "nice" ones... they are mismatched,, bent, old fashioned.
If someone is ready to pay for the shipping, I can get some for very very low price...


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

And I thought we were going crazy only in the United States!!! I am trying to conjure up a mental picture of someone's grandma hijacking an airplane with a pair of knitting needles and tying up the flight crew with her yarn so she can commandeer the plane and fly it to Australia to buy wool!!!

Ah, well, it is not just the U.S. that's going nuts - it's the whole darn world.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

We have knife laws over here.i never see knives in a charity shop or forks come to think of it


nitchik said:


> What about cutlery? Knives, forks, and spoons could be used to harm, if one were dysfunctionally inclined. And scissors!
> Some years ago a friend of mine was on staff at a half way house for the mentally ill considered well enough to be out in the community with supervision.
> The clients were taken on a field trip to a K Mart store. One of her charges took a packet of scissors off the rack, removed the packaging and proceeded to stab a little girl who was there with her mother! The child was harmed, but not fatally, thanks be.
> K Mart (and everyone else) still sells scissors, I'm sure. (haven't been to a K Mart in years, but not because of that incident.)


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I live in South London & I have asked in a couple of charity shops for knitting needles & was told "head office won't let us stock them for safety reasons" 
Ridiculous, I could stab/harm some one with a "biro" anyday as I carry at least one in my handbag!!!! To my knowledge there is no restrictions on them yet no more than hammers, screw-drivers etc !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Oh, my stars, the world has truly gone mad! Are we going to have to prove we can knit so that we can get our needles "on prescription" in the future??
> 
> (Our op shops are full of straights and DPNs.)


Yep, it has gone mad. I haven't looked for knitting needles in thrift shops recently, but just try to find an ice pick. Needed an extra one to put in the camper last summer so we could buy block ice (which lasts a lot longer) and it took me a month to find one.


----------



## ceebee2001 (Jun 24, 2014)

I had to educate the staff at one of the shops here that double pointed kneedles are sold by a set of 4 or 5 not in pairs of 2's.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> And I thought we were going crazy only in the United States!!! I am trying to conjure up a mental picture of someone's grandma hijacking an airplane with a pair of knitting needles and tying up the flight crew with her yarn so she can commandeer the plane and fly it to Australia to buy wool!!!
> 
> Ah, well, it is not just the U.S. that's going nuts - it's the whole darn world.
> 
> ...


Um, now that I think of it, that's a good idea. I've always wanted to go to Australia..... Seriously, every country seems to have its own paranoia these days.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> That rumor was started by the NRA. The upshot is that there is now a nationwide shortage of ammunition since it has been hoarded as well. DH has had .22 gauge target shooting ammo on back-order for over a year now; also, deer hunters here in Michigan are having an extremely difficult time finding ammo.
> 
> I've already started hoarding knitting needles :~D!


Well, it may be paranoia, but look what the state govt. is doing in Buffalo, NY right now.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> And I thought we were going crazy only in the United States!!! I am trying to conjure up a mental picture of someone's grandma hijacking an airplane with a pair of knitting needles and tying up the flight crew with her yarn so she can commandeer the plane and fly it to Australia to buy wool!!!
> 
> Ah, well, it is not just the U.S. that's going nuts - it's the whole darn world.
> 
> ...


I guess if someone tried hard enough, they could disembowel the stewardess with a Q crochet hook, but no real crocheter would damage their hook in that manner


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> .......tying up the flight crew with her yarn so she can commandeer the plane and fly it to Australia to buy wool!!!
> Ah, well, it is not just the U.S. that's going nuts - it's the whole darn world.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

I was in my local Dunelm and bought 10mm needles. They had a not under 25 years old sticker. First time I have seen that on needles.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i have both bought and contributed needles to charity shops. no problems.


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

I was in a salvation army shop in england recently and they no longer sell toys. something to do with health and safety. in all the charity shops the only toys i saw were a few fluffy ones. 
the world has gone mad. my grandchildren love me bringing back toys when i go on holiday and they don't have to be new. very disappointed. 
health and safety is getting out of control. soon we are going to have to wear goggles and protective clothing when we knit or crochet and get a licence to buy needles


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

jemima said:


> and would you believe schools are refusing help to teach knitting because of knitting needles classed as danger weapons


Seriously!...How ridiculous....


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

Alene said:


> I remember when the rumor was going around that President Obma was going to take guns away from people and they started buying and hoarding guns; do we need to do that with our knitting needles? lol


I started hoarding knitting needles years ago...and wool......


----------



## Nutcase (Apr 2, 2014)

My husband buys knitting needles from Charity Shops to use to pin down wreaths in cemeteries. Odd plastic ones are idea.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Shh, don't say it too loud or the op shops in my area might catch on to that silly nonsense. We still sell them in the op shop I volunteer at, but we don't have many come in. I wonder why old needles are more weapon like than new needles? :? :? :?


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

am in york uk 2 charity shops near me sell them 50p a pair but a few more say they are not allowed to sell them


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> .... The other one got out a huge box of needles and let me have a rummage. I was also able to explain to her that the piece of plastic with holes and numbers, was a needle gauge and sellable....


I found my metal needle gauge in an op shop. Nowadays I only see plastic ones, new, and they can get broken. I guard my metal gauge carefully.

Many years ago I got my pair of pink anodised DPN in the size I always use for sock making. There were only 2 but I didn't mind, I teamed them with 2 others and for many years they were my favourites. Now I mostly use circs for socks.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

When I go shopping, if I can't take my handgun I always take my knitting needles as a substitute for protection. (joke)


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Emeralds said:


> ...I was also asked to show a form of ID when purchasing a new pair from a local shop.....


How ridiculous! That's even sillier than what you have to go through when you want a packet of Sudafed tablets (to unblock you nose when you have a cold or flu) at the chemist. You have to show your drivers licence and they question you as though you were a criminal.


----------



## jlewis001 (Jan 7, 2014)

I bought a set of bamboo knitting needles when I worked with the F.W. Woolworth's Store, about 20 years ago. I love them.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

About 2 years ago I asked my local Good Will if they had any used knitting needles. They lad said that if they did they would be in the locked cabinet. That they are considered a weapon.


----------



## jlewis001 (Jan 7, 2014)

The world is going to he-- in a hand basket. I f you sneeze wrong you are in trouble.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> Well, it may be paranoia, but look what the state govt. is doing in Buffalo, NY right now.


Since I don't live in Buffalo, NY, and have seen no newscasts on anything beyond the current nasty weather there, I have no idea what you're referring to. Please enlighten me.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh, my! You can't get knitting needles in the UK because they're dangerous, and we can't get high powered automatic rifles banned in the USA! What a world we live in......


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

gardenlady4012 said:


> Oh, my! You can't get knitting needles in the UK because they're dangerous, and we can't get high powered automatic rifles banned in the USA! What a world we live in......


Hell, we can't even get high capacity magazines banned. Actually requiring people to reload is an outrage.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Here in the States we can buy: scissors, drills, pry bars, hammers, box cutters, and, yes, even knitting needles! Right off the display walls, no less. Go figure.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Knitting shops sell knitting needles but there they are all wrapped in "kid prove" plastic that non of us is able to open anyway!!!!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I have done a little bit of net crawling on this issue. Whilst there are many articles on different airline carriers still refusing to let passengers carry knitting needles onboard and some airport security staff refusing to let passengers carry knitting needles I could only find one article that refused the topic of this thread. I will post that article below. It appears that the ban is one placed by the second hand or opportunity shops but it is not a legal edict to ban knitting needles.

	Health and safety myths
	Myth Busters Challenge Panel
Case 86 - Charity shop has said that they cannot sell knitting needles for health and safety reasons
Issue
A charity shop has said that they cannot sell knitting needles for health and safety reasons.
Panel decision
There are no health and safety regulations which apply to sale/re-sale of knitting needles and the panel can see no legitimate health and safety reason which could justify this decision. We urge the charity to reconsider its decision and at least come clean on the real reason for its decision.

http://www.hse.gov.uk/myth/myth-busting/2012/case086-knittingneedles.htm

I did find one article where a woman was removed from a Social Security building in the USA because the security staff ruled that her knitting needles were a dangerous weapon and therefore a danger to everyone in the building.

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Knitting-The-Dangerous-Threat-To-Homeland-Security-52110307.html

Knitting Needles Poke Security the Wrong Way
By Grant Stinchfield

A North Texas woman is asked to leave a Balch Springs Social Security office after a guard accused her of carrying dangerous weapons: her knitting needles. (Published Sunday, Aug 2, 2009)


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Frances14 said:


> Health and Safety gone mad, whatever next?.Absolutely absurd.
> 
> Jenny x


I agree with you. It's absolutely crazy. When I was there they don't sell knives either. Some shops in Canada keep knives under the counter but do sell them. But knitting needles give me a break! When will it stop. Regular stores sell all kinds of pointy things and as another lady said, hammers and axes. I could go on....
Doris, ex-Brummie


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Approximately 30 years ago in Florida, I was initially refused admittance to the dog track (a place I didn't want to be anyway, but was with others who did) because I had knitting needles showing in my bag. Being the shy and retiring person I am, I confronted the security guard demanding to know why I wasn't allowed in with knitting needles when others has pens, pencils, probably pocket knives as there was no search, my potential "weapons" just happened to be showing, I also asked about matches and lighters and the alcohol they served as those could be weaponized. Long story short, I was allowed in with my needles. At the end of the night the track made money on my admission and refreshments (I was prepared, out of pure stubbornness to wait for the others in the car, rather than spend several boring hours without my knitting) and no one was killed or even injured with my knitting needles.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

How ridiculous is that! Whatever will they think of next?!


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

I had literally loads of knitting needles,my local charity shops would not accept them as they said they could be used as weapons - has the world gone mad? I then saw a lady in the USA advertising for needles to teach children to knit so wrapped them very carefully, put bubble wrap on both ends and declared them as craft items, sent them in two lots and both parcels arrived. At least they are doing some good somewhere. Betty


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I posted a link exposing the claim that it is against the law to sell used knitting needles in the UK, unfortunately no one seems to have read it because they are still commenting on the absurdity of banning the sale of used knitting needles.

I have since carried out further research, all of which backs up my first post, *there is no law banning the sale of used knitting needles in the UK.*. I will add two more articles to my first post.

Ridiculous 'elf and safety excuses exposed by watchdog
3. Charity shop has said that they cannot sell knitting needles for health and safety reasons

Maggie Croall, 57, from Homfirth was stunned when she went to her local charity shop to buy some knitting needles and was told the shop did not sell them for health and safety reasons! But the trained paediatric nurse smelled a rat and approached Myth Busters who confirmed no health and safety regulations apply to the sale of knitting needles and the panel saw no legitimate health and safety reason which could justify this decision. It urged the charity to reconsider its decision and at least come clean on the real reason for its decision.
Maggie said: "I know often shop assistants just fob you of with the health and safety excuse for everything, often they answer from the top of their heads without even thinking. Once the Myth Busters told me I was correct to doubt the reason I went back to the shop and passed the Myth Busters thoughts on. We shall see if they change their policy"

http://www.hse.gov.uk/press/2012/hse-myth-busting.htm
A nurse needled

The Claim: Paediatric nurse Maggie Croall was not allowed to buy knitting needles from a charity shop on health and safety grounds.

*The Truth:* No regulations apply to the sale of knitting needles. The charity shop in Holmfirth, West Yorkshire, has been urged to "come clean" as to the real reason it will not sell knitting needles. "Shop assistants just fob you off with the health and safety excuse for everything. Often they answer from the top of their heads," Ms Croall said.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/its-health-and-safety-gone-very-sensible-8430668.html

No laws exist in the UK banning the sale of second hand knitting needles.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

gardenlady4012 said:


> Oh, my! You can't get knitting needles in the UK because they're dangerous, and we can't get high powered automatic rifles banned in the USA! What a world we live in......


There is no law in the UK banning the sale of used knitting needles. This was a 'phony law' made up by a charity shop to suit their own ends. This phony law has been exposed as phony, it is not a UK law.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes we have all read your reply. And thank you for unearthing the truth. Trouble is the wretched charity shops have not read your reply which is why I guess people are continuing to comment.

I am sure you are right: faced with a question or request they cannot answer, many people make up an answer which blames someone else and thus lets them off the hook. Believe me this is a specialty of Germany..... when in doubt, blame the law or something obscure that no one can look up. Sigh



EveMCooke said:


> I posted a link exposing the claim that it is against the law to sell used knitting needles in the UK, unfortunately no one seems to have read it because they are still commenting on the absurdity of banning the sale of used knitting needles.
> 
> I have since carried out further research, all of which backs up my first post, *there is no law banning the sale of used knitting needles in the UK.*. I will add two more articles to my first post.
> 
> ...


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think many charity shops ban them as people sue for everything. blame the E.U they make up all these stupid laws & we are the only country that obeys these rules .


EveMCooke said:


> I posted a link exposing the claim that it is against the law to sell used knitting needles in the UK, unfortunately no one seems to have read it because they are still commenting on the absurdity of banning the sale of used knitting needles.
> 
> I have since carried out further research, all of which backs up my first post, *there is no law banning the sale of used knitting needles in the UK.*. I will add two more articles to my first post.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Kind of off subject but once I bought some flatware from a thrift store because I refuse to buy new because I can bend it in my hands. When I got to the check-out the cashier refused to count the pieces. I was so annoyed that I had to count it for him or put it back. I counted as I didn't know if he couldn't or was just being lazy. I think that thrift store is gone now and I wonder why.


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

Depends on the shop. I have also been told they were not allowed to sell them and then another shop told me they had to have them behind the counter so it was safer. You have to ask. I think it's like airlines. No one really knows the rules and are terrified of being sued if an accident happens or something. You can usually find them in The Cats Protection Shops.


----------



## lilytucker (Nov 16, 2014)

Pretty funny though, when you think about the big picture. Sounds like it's easier to buy a gun. How absurd.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Sad that our much loved knitting needles can be used as weapons, crazy. Most of our charity shops up here keep them under the counter and hand them out free. :thumbdown:


----------



## SuzyinTX (Sep 15, 2013)

One thing about using knitting needles as weapons, you do have to get " up close and personal!" Love your comment about your handgun!!!! Ha! You can take your needles into hospitals!


----------



## jlewis001 (Jan 7, 2014)

It just seems that all we do is dangerous to some and not to others, just like the knitting needles. Not alot of women think of them as weapons to buy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

MargaretEllen said:


> Depends on the shop. I have also been told they were not allowed to sell them and then another shop told me they had to have them behind the counter so it was safer. You have to ask. I think it's like airlines. No one really knows the rules and are terrified of being sued if an accident happens or something. You can usually find them in The Cats Protection Shops.


I agree, I think they are just "playing safe" in case they get the blame and/ or are sued for some damage via knitting needle!😨
I have today purchased two sets of DPNs and one circular needle from a box on the floor of one of my favourite shops, for only 20p a set!!! Thank goodness for common sense....


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Can get knitting needles here in Cumbria, I was going to buy some this week but suddenly felt a bit weird at the thought of using someone else's needles. Very strange as the needles I have at home and use all the time belonged to my mum and gran in law ! I suspect Health and Safety and it's the EU are convenient excuses for jobsworths.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

valj46 said:


> I think many charity shops ban them as people sue for everything....


Yes, I think the fear of being sued is at the heart of the matter. 
This is a bit of subject too.
Several years ago I was no longer able to collect the outer lettuce leaves for my chooks at Woolworths supermarket. Upon asking why I was told that someone had sued them because their prize winning whatever died after eating the (FREE) lettuce leaves that the owner got from Woolies!!! Thankfully they have now forgotten about it and I can get lettuce leaves for my chooks again. How silly is that ?! Fancy having the gall to sue a company because your animal died after eating something you got for FREE?! How could they even be sure it was the lettuce leaves that caused the death?! Crazy, crazy world we live in !!!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Yes, I think the fear of being sued is at the heart of the matter. This is a bit of subject too.
> Several years ago I was no longer able to collect the outer lettuce leaves for my chooks at Woolworths supermarket."
> 
> What's a chook?


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

chickens. i have many relatives in Australia so know most of the different names they use


CHinNWOH said:


> chooksnpinkroses said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I think the fear of being sued is at the heart of the matter. This is a bit of subject too.
> ...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

valj46 said:


> chickens. i have many relatives in Australia so know most of the different names they use


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
(My previous post was meant to say 'off' subject...)


----------



## jlewis001 (Jan 7, 2014)

I also agree with you. Keeping it safe.
By the way what is a charity shop, is it like a thrift shop ?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> Approximately 30 years ago in Florida, I was initially refused admittance to the dog track (a place I didn't want to be anyway, but was with others who did) because I had knitting needles showing in my bag. Being the shy and retiring person I am, I confronted the security guard demanding to know why I wasn't allowed in with knitting needles when others has pens, pencils, probably pocket knives as there was no search, my potential "weapons" just happened to be showing, I also asked about matches and lighters and the alcohol they served as those could be weaponized. Long story short, I was allowed in with my needles. At the end of the night the track made money on my admission and refreshments (I was prepared, out of pure stubbornness to wait for the others in the car, rather than spend several boring hours without my knitting) and no one was killed or even injured with my knitting needles.


You have won my congratulatory "Shining Light of Reason" award!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

SAMkewel: thank you it is an honor I will cherish!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

We have a number of charity shops in the town where I live. Since I first posted on this thread, I've been out and about trying to get needles to replace my bamboos that have broken or split. 

I've bought three pairs of straights from the charity I first mentioned for the princely sum of £1 for the three pairs. I've also checked out all of the others and not one of them said needles were banned. 

In two of them the women behind the counters had hysterics when I said I'd heard a rumour they'd been banned as offensive wapons and they said they'd just never get them in anymore. 

One said they kept them in a basket behind the counter because "they looked untidy" in a basket or tub on display and the last two said they just never get them in anymore, they wished they did as they were always a good seller and they would definitely be on display.

Not one of them had heard of a so called 'ban'.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

A chook is a chicken. You will get quite used some of the English/Australia short form words as we use them quite frequently. I get told off at work because I use my English idiums, being born and bred in England before emigrating to Australia.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

jlewis001 said:


> I also agree with you. Keeping it safe.
> By the way what is a charity shop, is it like a thrift shop ?


A charity shop is one where people donate unwanted goods and the proceeds from sales go to the particular charity that runs the shop. I don't know if that's the same as a thrift shop.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning, 
Can you find out if they have the Signature fixed circulars in as many sizes as possible for sale. I am most interested in buying many. Thank you

Knit-Fan


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Unbelievable! 


jemima said:


> and would you believe schools are refusing help to teach knitting because of knitting needles classed as danger weapons


 :thumbdown:


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Emeralds said:


> Unfortunately I had exactly the same experience when looking in a Charity Shop. I too was told they were not allowed to sell them in case I used them as a weapon. I was also asked to show a form of ID when purchasing a new pair from a local shop. In the end I purchased a complete set on line without any questions.
> 
> Pat


I am amazed by this thread. I've never heard of such a thing. It looks like it's happening in the UK. Personally I think they are using it as an excuse. I've bought a few dpns from thrift stores in the states, sometimes single ones just to have them, 2 other times a set taped together. I just think they don't want to bother. If they are weapons how can a knitting shop sell them new? silly.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I bought knitting needles a few weeks ago in a charity shop. Sometimes they keep them behind the counter, but in this case they were on the shop floor and I had a chance to pick what I wanted.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Our Air Ambulance charity shop have them, but have to keep them at the back of the shop, they charge £1 a pair which is far cheaper than yarn shops prices, so it is worth asking in various charity shops.


One of our charity shops in Lancashire also sell them for £1 a pair and they are kept under the counter only brought out if someone asks for them.


----------

